# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Asterisk, SIP, X-Lite

## Cracker

Ժող ուրեմն Slackware 13.0 OS-ի վրա Asterisk server եմ տեղադրել, ավելի ճիշտ ուզում եմ տեղադրեմ....հիմա մի երկու հարց ա առաջացել.
1, 


> blackhole*CLI> sip show peers
> Name/username              Host            Dyn Nat ACL Port     Status
> 1001/1001                  (Unspecified)    D   N      5060     UNKNOWN
> 5000/5000                  (Unspecified)    D          5060     UNKNOWN
> sipnet/0021864105          212.53.40.40                5060     Unmonitored


ստեղ ինչի իմ Host-ի IP-ն ցույց չի տալիս?
2, X-Lite ծրագրով, որը ունի ռեգ արած account sipnet.ru ցանցում, զանգում եմ, սերվերում պիտի ցույց տա, որ զանգ ա գնում, բայց ցույց չի տալիս.... ինչ կարելի ա անել?

----------

